
McDonalds Employees support workers of Aldi Nord and Aldi Süd in Covid19 crisis - DogRunner
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6647053659102289920/
======
DogRunner
Rough translation of the ALDI press release into english:

Together everything is possible

Together with our colleagues from McDonald's we have agreed on a unique step:
For the time of the Corona-Crisis the McDonald's employees will support the
Aldi employees who cannot work anymore due to the current situation in the
Aldi stores. Together, we will give our best to ensure that you are supported.
We are extremely thankful for this .

Together we will get this done.

